# BMW 123d



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

My mate phoned me up last night to tell he got his new BMW 123d and asked for some photos, Are they any good?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

byngmeister said:


>


my fave, could of held the light blowout with the use of ND Grad - rest don't really do anything for me imo, is that a scratch in the last pic? :doublesho


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

great pics ! like the style :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice, I like the interior shot particularly, and the light trail. It's a shame the car isn't a bolder, stronger colour for the car park photos as it doesn't seem to stand out against the background strongly, or maybe that's just me. Nice shots though :thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

nice pics.

where is that road? i really want to ride that on my motorbike.


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> It's a shame the car isn't a bolder, stronger colour for the car park photos as it doesn't seem to stand out against the background strongly, or maybe that's just me.


This is very true.



HalfordsShopper said:


> where is that road? i really want to ride that on my motorbike.


It's just up the road from Horsham at a roundabout on the A24


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

great shots :thumb:


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

4th pic :thumb:


----------



## Chrish SRi (Mar 21, 2007)

Loving the Interior Pic, the light trials and the fish eye lense, one.....ok i like all of them...echoing everyone else about the colour, but its personal choice. 

Nice photos all in all


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice pics and lovely car too, non biased opinion of course!


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------

